# Separating jelly jars



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My hands are getting a little better and surgery at some point will improve the carpal tunnel, but for the last couple of years I have encountered SO MANY things I could no longer open or otherwise defeat for use. My kitchen utility drawer now looks a lot like it belongs in the garage.

For your jelly jars I would use my wire cutters and snip a couple of those slots around the neck. If those tabs are not connected at the top that should release them.

Bud


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

These will cut pennies if you put the muscle into them.








Electrician's Scissors, Nickel Plated


These Klein Tools Electrician's Scissors with stripping notches are made for telecom and electrical applications. They cut wire, cable and cordage including electrical communication 19 AWG and 23 AWG wire. The upper blade features wire stripping notches. The serrated lower blade allows for...




www.kleintools.com




I do not have the problem any more since digging a pair of these out of my tool drawer.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

After I had hand surgery I went through the checkout and then I took those things to the store service desk and asked them to separate the products. They want bullet proof packaging, let them deal with it. They will go out of their way to help someone with a disability.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Old Thomas said:


> After I had hand surgery I went through the checkout and then I took those things to the store service desk and asked them to separate the products. They want bullet proof packaging, let them deal with it. They will go out of their way to help someone with a disability.


Turned them top to top and got one off. the other one then I put my toes through the empty ring and pulled the second jar off. Again, I don’t think you’re supposed to have to use your feet on a jar of jelly.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Your not supposed to cut that. You pull only. They can be hard, but the jar will pull out of the ring. I shop a lot at Costco and many of the multi packs like ketchup come this way. You just pull the bottle or jar out of the ring.

Edit: Or pull the ring off the jars or bottles. Cutting them make it much much harder.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Do you have one of these around the house?
Snip one of the slots and that's it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> Do you have one of these around the house?
> Snip one of the slots and that's it.
> 
> View attachment 706086


No but something similar I think. (From dad’s garage) Tried it on the rings and snipped it easily.

thks


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I drink Red Rock Ginger Ale (Southern specialty) and they come with the impossible rings. Side cutters are the only way I can quench my thirst.


----------



## MIShopDude (9 mo ago)

kwikfishron said:


> Do you have one of these around the house?
> Snip one of the slots and that's it.
> 
> View attachment 706086


Side cutters are so yesterday. BOOORING

Use one of these instead. Far more interesting..


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Startingover said:


> Turned them top to top and got one off. the other one then I put my toes through the empty ring and pulled the second jar off. Again, I don’t think you’re supposed to have to use your feet on a jar of jelly.


That's what I would have done.....pry them against each other.
Or you could take the top off of one and unscrew it from the plastic when you are ready to use it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> T Again, I don’t think you’re supposed to have to use your feet on a jar of jelly.


love it , and i'll bet all my SS check it wouldn't happen a second time . but for now i'd cut / separate 3 consecutive tabs around the lid with my heavy duty scissors .


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Startingover said:


> No but something similar I think. (From dad’s garage) Tried it on the rings and snipped it easily.
> 
> thks
> View attachment 706093


The side cutter that Ron posted would be the best. Any cheap pair from China would do just fine.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Looks like a job for some tin snips. I use them whenever it seems that a really big and rugged pair of scissors would solve the problem. Such as tough plastic.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

snic said:


> Looks like a job for some tin snips. I use them whenever it seems that a really big and rugged pair of scissors would solve the problem. Such as tough plastic.


I’ll be going to Harbor Freight!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Startingover said:


> I’ll be going to Harbor Freight!


The pliers that you posted a picture of will work just fine. Just grab the plastic by a slot and twist, that will easily snap that plastic.

No need to go out and spend money.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> The pliers that you posted a picture of will work just fine. Just grab the plastic by a slot and twist, that will easily snap that plastic.
> 
> No need to go out and spend money.


That’s even better!


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

One question:

Why can't they make the products as indestructible as the packaging?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Yes, i’m embarrassed to ask a stupid question. Tried googling an checked YouTube for answers. Nothing. Told my family last night I was hunting for my box cutter because scissors won’t cut these jars apart and I said surely I’m not meant to use my electric saw. I tried pulling one from underneath and that didn’t work. Why is this hard? It’s one of the things I stocked up on when I joined Sam’s Club last night. I haven’t been in a Sam’s Club for 20 years. I’d like Costco but it’s too far away.
> View attachment 705996


Are you saying this jelly is 20 years old ?!?!?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

if considering buying a tool for that , one that may be be a more all around useful tool for you is a pair of game shears . they're usually heavy duty . can be handy for some food prep. and some can be separated for easy cleaning . just don't ask to borrow my $120.00 CutCo scissors . 😁 wife only gets that ok when she needs to cut through a few layers of denim .


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

lenaitch said:


> Are you saying this jelly is 20 years old ?!?!?


Ha, 
(See 3rd sentence from bottom)


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> View attachment 706173
> 
> if considering buying a tool for that , one that may be be a more all around useful tool for you is a pair of game shears . they're usually heavy duty . can be handy for some food prep. and some can be separated for easy cleaning . just don't ask to borrow my $120.00 CutCo scissors . 😁 wife only gets that ok when she needs to cut through a few layers of denim .


Never heard of those fancy CutCo scissors? What are they mainly used for?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Ha,
> (See 3rd sentence from bottom)


Oops. Missed the "I joined last night" part.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Never heard of those fancy CutCo scissors? What are they mainly used for?











12 Great Uses for Kitchen Shears


Kitchen shears are a kitchen essential. Once you have a pair youll be reaching for them to use for opening bags, snipping herbs, cutting pizza and much more.




www.cutco.com




and Fiskars will do many things Cutco will but just not quite as well .

or a quality pair of anvil or bypass hand pruners will free your jelly + + cut many more items without chancing cutting self with any one of a thousand classes of knives .








Anvil or Bypass Secateur (Pruner) - which is best?


Secateurs come in two types; bypass and anvil. If you are using an anvil pruner for most of your pruning needs - you are using the wrong tool.




www.gardenmyths.com


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I have never used game shears but I am suspicious the the game shears pictured will not do the job well. You have to put the plastic in at the tips of the blades and you don't have good leverage with the shears handles and you have to squeeze the handles very hard. Whereas the pliers like tool (sometimes called diagonal cutters or "dikes") with tiny but sharp jaws gives you a lot of leverage so the handles are not so hard to squeeze.

Any move, even just pulling the jar out of the plastic strip, that needs a lot of brute force, can lead to accidents with persons who do not feel very strong. The bottle could give way or come loose suddenly and you may lose your balance or fling your arm at something sharp or dangerous nearby.

OT" There are a variety of packagings notably rigid bubble enclosures that can give you a nasty cut on fingers (or toes of one person above). if you use a lot of force opening them.


----------



## Frank Lavorngia (7 mo ago)

I've bought 10-15 bottles of grape jelly in the last three months. The Baltimore Orioles love it.








Two young female Baltimore Orioles


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Frank Lavorngia said:


> I've bought 10-15 bottles of grape jelly in the last three months. The Baltimore Orioles love it.
> View attachment 706587
> 
> Two young female Baltimore Orioles


I have a friend in Indiana that does that.


----------



## Frank Lavorngia (7 mo ago)

Startingover said:


> I have a friend in Indiana that does that.


I'm central Western Indiana


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Frank Lavorngia said:


> I'm central Western Indiana


I have friends there. Today they were complaining about the heat and one said it was 96° . Here in Florida it was only 91° but we had a wonderful balmy breeze making it tolerable.

I have a red Turks cap plant that the Baltimore Orioles love and in January they stop in my yard briefly.


----------



## Elmer-Dallas Texas (9 mo ago)

kwikfishron said:


> Do you have one of these around the house?
> Snip one of the slots and that's it.
> 
> View attachment 706086


These would be perfect everytime.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Frank Lavorngia said:


> I've bought 10-15 bottles of grape jelly in the last three months. The Baltimore Orioles love it.
> View attachment 706587
> 
> Two young female Baltimore Orioles


I've never seen a 'jelly feeder' before. Can it go rancid or do they gobble it down fast enough.

We get them here in the Spring and I put out orange slices but I can't get them to stick around.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Seems like wasteful packaging to me and forces you to buy two jars. Just got to love marketing. I am really making an effort to reduce what I need to throw out and will always pick items without unnecessary packaging and with packaging that I can recycle. That being said there a lot of tools in my workshop that would quickly remove the offending plastic.


----------

